# Yay we're contenders



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We're stacked man.

We got our offense

Superstars - Yao Ming, Tracy McGrady
Guys Capable of dropping 20-30 any night - Bonzi Wells, Luther Head, Mike James, Scola?
Great Offensive Minded Coach - Rick Adelman

We got our defense

We haven't lost any players that made us the best defensive team of the NBA, V-Span didn't do much and Juwan Howard was bought in for offense and not defense.

We rockzorz. Look at this depth chart.

PG - Mike James/Rafer Alston
SG - Tracy McGrady/Luther Head
SF - Shane Battier/Bonzi Wells
PF - Luis Scola/Chuck Hayes
C - Yao Ming/Dikembe Mutombo

Compare us to the Jazz

PG - Deron Williams/Dee Brown
SG - Gordon Giricek/Ronnie Brewer
SF - Andrei Kirilenko/Matt Harpring
PF - Carlos Boozer/Paul Millsap
C - Mehmet Okur/who?

We only lose in the Point Guard category, and not by a landslide.

Spurs will be the same team, and we already matched up quite well with the Spurs and we know that Luis Scola is heaps better than Juwan Howard and Mike James can knock down some shots.

We're also capable of beating Phoenix. Remember the last home game of the regular season? We beat the Suns. I know the Suns won the series 3-1, but every time we played them we were on the second of a back to back game and Phoenix had a few days rest. Don't forget that one of those back to back games were right after DALLAS and one game was without Yao and T-Mac.

Who's going to win the chip next year? 

Remember, this year we were the 5th best in the league even with Yao out. Next year, we'll have added Mike James, Luis Scola and Bonzi Wells without removing any of the major pieces from last year.

Spurs aren't getting any better
Jazz lost their leader

The only thing that stands in our way are the Suns.

2008 WCF

Something like that. Everything else is a pretty fair game.

Houston VS Phoenix unless Phoenix play San Antonio

Book it.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Man, I just don't know enough about Scola aside from what I've read. I'm going to keep asking the same question all the way up until the season starts.

Can we really contend with teams in the West with two 6'9 guys (on a good day)at our PF position?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The bench doesn't look to bad now. I think we can get into the second round with this lineup. It's possible to get into the WCF. I don't think we can get into the finals this coming season. It would be great if we could avoid the Suns and Mavs. If we can just get into the Finals we are in good position, but that goes for the other West teams too. :lol:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damn I forgot Dallas was a top team as well.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

lets not get ahead of ourselves, ive read here the past 2 years that we were contenders. the first season we were dogged with injuries and didnt get 40 wins then this previously finished season wells went AWOL and JVG was our enemy. theres no doubt we're good but you have to wait until we're a little closer to the season opening


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

giordun said:


> Damn I forgot Dallas was a top team as well.


We do appreciate that over in the Mavs forum.........


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It's not sure whether Scola will play this season or not. However, Jackie Butler can be a pretty good backup center. (He is not on your roster?)


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok you brought my hopes up... so dont bring them down.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I think Houston is already a contender simply because of Yao and TMac.

I think that the PF situation still needs to be addressed. Scola is good but don't act as if Houston has just added a 20/10 guy in getting him. He has size which is great, plays good defense and has good basketball I.Q. but don't expect him to be destroying the competition in his 1st year. 

He may be NBA ready but he hasn't experienced the physicality and athleticism of the NBA 4s especialy in the west where the TDs, KGs, and Gasols reside. If Houston gets 10/5 from him this year then you should be very happy that's good production from a rookie he doesn't rebound that well but he makes up for it in other things.

Houston still needs another 4 if Scola starts and has to guard the 7 footers of the west and picks up early quick fouls which rookies are prone to do, Hayes will be the next man on line, that just won't cut it another more experienced 4 needs to be brought in. I personally think that Scola isn't ready to take on 35 mins a game there needs to be a better back up with size coming off next to him. I'm sure Houston knows that as well and is working to solidify that 4 spot even more.

As for Butler I've watched him extensively in NY he has poise and doesn't falter in crucial points in the game doesn't make stupid decisions and plays to his strengths, his rebounding is just okay but not great he doesn't position himself that well but if it's there he'll make the effort he's not superbly athlethic but he bangs inside, he has good post moves but is pretty much useless 10 feet beyond. He'll be a decent back up but I would still put in Mutombo before him his defense is just sufficient that he won't be destroyed on every possesion but Mutombo is still better.

This can't be it for Houston there needs to be more work done to improve the roster.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

giordun said:


> We're stacked man.
> 
> We got our offense
> 
> ...


We are DEEP.


And why would Scola be playing 35 mins a game? The only people I wanna see playing 35+ mins a game are Yao and T-Mac. We're too deep(now) for anyone else to play any more than 30 minutes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

^ Stick Landry at PF and slide Butler to C.

Come on our 3rd unit is like the Lakers without Kobe!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

giordun said:


> ^ Stick Landry at PF and slide Butler to C.
> 
> Come on our 3rd unit is like the Lakers without Kobe!


^haha :lol: so true ..well minus Odom and Walton and thats about as good of an example as anything


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

All you need now is Nikolov Skitivilli or Skita, whatever his name is. than your contenders!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> We are DEEP.
> 
> 
> And why would Scola be playing 35 mins a game? The only people I wanna see playing 35+ mins a game are Yao and T-Mac. We're too deep(now) for anyone else to play any more than 30 minutes.


Batman has to play big minutes on the opposing teams star so that wont bother me but scola if he does sign would only play 25-30mpg since we have bangers like landry and hayes



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> All you need now is Nikolov Skitivilli or Skita, whatever his name is. than your contenders!


:lol: HELL NO


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

You guys didn't make it out of the first round last year, you added Scola, Brooks, Butler, and a few other bench players, and you are all of a sudden going further than the 2nd round?

PHX, DAL, SAS, and even UTA all stand in you're way again, and none got worse.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think Houston got that much better this off season. They added another mediocre point guard to start over their own mediocre point guard, 1+1 doesn't necessary equals to 2. They are still weak at the PF position. How Scola will perform in the NBA nobody knows. With only Mutombo backing up Yao, you pretty much have to pray that Deke stays healthy and keep his engine going a bit longer.

I would say Houston needs another trade or 2 to be consider one of the favorites to win the championship. As it stands now, they might be able to contend but they will always be the underdog playing the top 4 teams in the West.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Blazer Freak said:


> You guys didn't make it out of the first round last year, you added Scola, Brooks, Butler, and a few other bench players, and you are all of a sudden going further than the 2nd round?
> 
> PHX, DAL, SAS, and even UTA all stand in you're way again, and none got worse.


Oi we got Bonzi someone that can turn it on in the playoffs and we got a new style.

Spurs are another year older and Utah just lost Derek Fisher who played a big part in their playoff run.

Out of the West contenders we improved the most. Phoenix added Hill and I think that's it.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

giordun said:


> Oi we got Bonzi someone that can turn it on in the playoffs and we got a new style.
> 
> Spurs are another year older and Utah just lost Derek Fisher who played a big part in their playoff run.
> 
> Out of the West contenders we improved the most. Phoenix added Hill and I think that's it.


You had Bonzi last year...Only reason he'll do better is because of Adelman, and he isn't a player who will push you to the WCF. 

Who cares if the Spurs are another year older. We say that every year, and they win titles. And Utah stil has Deron, Boozer, and others. They might not beat you, but you have no chance against PHX, DAL, SAS.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> You had Bonzi last year...Only reason he'll do better is because of Adelman, and he isn't a player who will push you to the WCF.
> 
> Who cares if the Spurs are another year older. We say that every year, and they win titles. And Utah stil has Deron, Boozer, and others. They might not beat you, but you have no chance against PHX, DAL, SAS.


Starting lineup
Yao
Scola
Bonzi
TMAC
James

4 our starters have had a 20+ season atleast our scoring shouldnt be hurt and our defense is still there.
Scola is the only one we are anxious to see how he stacks up in the NBA but he should be in his prime we are looking good. 
On the bench Hayes will be adding energy, Mutombo experience and his presence, Luther will shoot the lights out in the 4th. Or Battier will start and shut down Ginobili, Marion or Josh Howard. 
Deke only needs to play 12mins per game we also have Butler backing him up. If there is an injury.
Its only the PG position that we need to worry about. But not too much because most of our offense will run through TMAC & Yao. And we know Mike James can shoot.

I just want to go straight to the 2008 playoffs. Wish I had a FF button like in Click.......

There are questions such as
Will Bonzi play this season?
How long will Scola take to adjust to the NBA?
Who will be on the roster?
More trades still to come?
Can James pass the ball to Yao & TMAC?

But the roster is taking shape and we are excited. Its comparable to any other roster in the WEST.
PS Brooks has me excited aswell.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

You forgot the biggest question. Will Tmac's back hold up the entire year. If his back flares up again, you can go ahead and fast forward to next year's summer.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

hroz said:


> Starting lineup
> Yao
> Scola
> Bonzi
> ...


You have a pretty good bench. And Mike James was a good addition, but Bonzi won't do ****. 

You haven't gotten noticeably better, and will still lose to the Big 3 in the playoffs, so it's a first round exit again.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Why do you put Bonzi as a starter? And as a SF?

Adelman will use Bonzi as a SG, because he creates more mismatches there.

And we'll need time to adapt to a new coach, so I don't know if we'll be contenders this year.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> You forgot the biggest question. Will Tmac's back hold up the entire year. If his back flares up again, you can go ahead and fast forward to next year's summer.


T-Mac played 78 out of 89 possible games last season. I'd say his back will be fine.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Id say we could go as far as the #4 spot in the western conference


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> You have a pretty good bench. And Mike James was a good addition, but Bonzi won't do ****.


bonzi did nothing last year because he never got a chance and him and van gundy didn't like each other. bonzi and adelman like each other and he will get a chance. there's no reason to expect him to put up the huge numbers he did in the playoffs his last year with the kings, but you also can't expect just nothing out of him.

the rockets have a really interesting team. i can't really make a prediction on how it will all work out. they are at least right there with utah fighting for the 4/5 spot(and i really do think portland can get themselves in that discussion too). and the rockets potentially are a legit title contender. we'll just have to see how the rest of the offseason plays out and then how all these pieces fit together.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't think Houston got that much better this off season. They added another mediocre point guard to start over their own mediocre point guard, 1+1 doesn't necessary equals to 2. They are still weak at the PF position. How Scola will perform in the NBA nobody knows. With only Mutombo backing up Yao, you pretty much have to pray that Deke stays healthy and keep his engine going a bit longer.
> 
> I would say Houston needs another trade or 2 to be consider one of the favorites to win the championship. As it stands now, they might be able to contend but they will always be the underdog playing the top 4 teams in the West.


Mike James is a definite upgrade over Alston. Last season Houston really needed a guard that could bring energy and put the ball in the basket. James does both of those really well and I expect him to play well in Adelman's uptempo offense. 

And then at power forward, despite Luis Scola having never played a game in the NBA, he's a guy that has played extremly well against guys like Carlos Boozer and Elton Brand, and Scola is as proven as they come at the international level. I'm pretty sure Scola will bring a vast improvement at power forward for the Rockets this-coming season. 

In other words, Houston has made some big strides this offseason and it should translate onto the court once the season rolls around. I'm not saying these Rockets will be in the NBA Finals or in the Western Conference Finals for that matter, but they will certainly be a better basketball team.


----------

